# Any value in > 500 year old 18" diameter D Fir roots for carving



## ArtB (Jul 6, 2019)

How best to prepare/preserve once dug up ?


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 3, 2019)

Just curious, if that one root is 18", how big was the whole stump?


----------



## ArtB (Aug 14, 2019)

'bout 11 ft dbh


----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 16, 2019)

ArtB said:


> How best to prepare/preserve once dug up ?


My best guess is just like regular wood. Seal the openings, cuts at ends and branches. Except once dried it should be boiled 1 hour for the smallest dimension.
That idea comes from a company which makes bowls from burls and other erratic grained pieces. They claim no explosions on their lathes after the boil takes out the tensions that naturally occur.


----------



## ArtB (Aug 17, 2019)

Good suggestions, can fit in a 55 gal bbl to boil maybe. wrap with rockwool or fiberglas insulation, throw in a couple of water heater elemnet.


----------

